

Cystic fibrosis study takes new approach (2008) - Mz
http://www.mc.vanderbilt.edu:8080/reporter/index.html?ID=6081

======
eip
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAOnx97T0WA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAOnx97T0WA)

